# I'm coming out!!!



## ICandi (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey ladies! Just wanted to say Hi! I have been lurking for a while and wanted to come out of the shadows finally
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm 23 and in the U.S Military (Air Force). I LOVE makeup and fashion! Its so fun! lol! I love NARS, MAC and YSL and I'm always looking for new brands to get addicted to! Looking forward to chatting with you ladies! *Smooches*


----------



## SuSana (Nov 9, 2009)

Military fabulosity, I love it!


----------



## ICandi (Nov 9, 2009)

Lol! Thank you!!! Its the best way I can describe it! haha!


----------



## joey444 (Nov 9, 2009)

Whoo-hoo...Army National Guard here...did eight years and I'm done!!!  Welcome......=)


----------



## ICandi (Nov 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_Whoo-hoo...Army National Guard here...did eight years and I'm done!!! Welcome......=)_

 
*woot woot* I love meeting other military gals! And lots of new people!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 9, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra!  So glad that you joined!!


----------



## ICandi (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks sooo much for all the love!!!! How could I not join...makeup is a serious obsession! Lol!


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra and thank you for serving our country!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum hun! be prepared to get addicted to many other brands that you'll see on here too!


----------



## n_c (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## ICandi (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks for the love ladies! You ladies sure know how to make a gal feel welcomed!


----------



## Susanne (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## Nushki (Nov 12, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 13, 2009)

Welcome out of lurkdom!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you decide to come into the light!!!


----------

